# Soilmaster Select Charcoal



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

If anyone is interested in a 50lb bag of the stuff to try out lemme know and I can bring it to the PAPAS meeting. I'm asking $15 for a bag, that's 15% off the price (including tax) if you get it from LESCO


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Efren. I am interested.

Tim


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, was it already in stock or did you have to order it? Was getting it a problem? Where exactly did you get it? I know there are a few places around here.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I tried ordering it online, but it wasn't in stock in any of the Lesco's in the area. So I called the Monroeville store and the moron manager blew me off "Only the Cleveland Indians can get it." I called the Bridgeville store and they ordered it for me, but to make sure I didn't get blown off again I ordered 10 bags. The staff at the Bridgeville store were pretty amused by the Cleveland Indians comment as well.


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

Im also intereseted.
Earl


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

*SM - Any more bags??*

Hi Efren,

I'm setting up another tank..[smilie=r: yeah, imagine that!?!

But, I'm thinking I'd like to try going with a dark color for the substrate. Do you still have any of your bags of the Charcoal Soilmaster available? I 'd be very happy to take one off your hands????


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Sure, I'll bring it to the next meeting


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks sooo much and YEAH!

Now...._more_..... plotting and planning; scheming and dreaming!!!


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Efren,

Could you please bring two bags for me to the next PAPAS meeting?

Sam


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry, I was out of town (checked out the Baltimore aquarium and the Barnes and Noble aquarium across the street while there).

I'll bring in the bags for everyone tomorrow....


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> Sorry, I was out of town (checked out the Baltimore aquarium and the Barnes and Noble aquarium across the street while there).
> 
> I'll bring in the bags for everyone tomorrow....


Thanks!

I went to the Baltimore aquarium about a decade ago and was really disappointed. Can't remember exactly why all these years later. I think that there was way too much saltwater and not enough freshwater in my opinion (of course all public aquariums seem to be that way).

What did you think of it?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh yes, it is still heavily saltwater-centric. Other than the few tanks of South American or African biotopes, they had a few "Allegheny stream" tanks in the beginning of the display.

It still was great. Mackenna loved it, which was the entire point of the trip for me. We went to see the dolphin show and sat in the splash zone, that was fun.

The Barnes and Noble across the street has a nice South American biotope tank. It was filled with red rubin swords and Cabomba. What was interesting was the intentional use of Cladophora on the hardscape. They had (probably fake) rock walls and some driftwood in there. The Clado looked manicured on it. It would be interesting to find out if it was intentional or out of necessity.


----------

